# udev configuration problem for cdrom/dvd

## marc_zuckman

I have made a significant number of system changes and simply cannot configure my system to automount cd's when placed in either the cdrw drive or dvdrw drive.  I can manually mount and use the drives as root.  With manual mounting, I reference them successfully as /dev/sr0 or /dev/sr1.

The changes:

1. installed kde-meta-4.7.0 and with it udev-164-r2 , udisks-1.0.3-r1, upower-0.9.12

2. Performed libata migration

3. Removed all cdrom/dvd related entries from /etc/fstab

4. Hopelessly played with rules in 70-persistent- cd. rules.

Continued to use a custom version of  gentoo sources 2.6.34 (.config follows)

I don't believe the kernel is actually passing an event to udev when a cdrom is inserted.  At least, no events appear when I monitor /dev/.udev/udevmonitor.log while

inserting or removing a cd. 

USB drives including USB pseudo cdrom devices incorporated into one of the usb backup drives that I own function perfectly well and events corresponding to plugging them in or removing them do appear in the udevmonitor.log.

I am currently at a complete loss as to what is wrong with my kernel config, udev config, etc.

Any and all help would be tremendously appreciated.

This is 70-persistent-cd.rules:

```

# TOSHIBA_CDDVDW_SDR5372V (pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:0)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV

{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{

GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{G

ENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV

{GENERATED}="1"

# TOSHIBA_CDDVDW_SDR5372V (pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:0)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom1", EN

V{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw1", ENV

{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:0", SYMLINK+="dvd1", ENV{

GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw1", EN

V{GENERATED}="1"

# TDK_CDRW321040B (pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:1)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:1", SYMLINK+="cdrom2", EN

V{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:1", SYMLINK+="cdrw2", ENV

{GENERATED}="1"

# TDK_CDRW321040B (pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:1)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:1", SYMLINK+="cdrom3", EN

V{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:1", SYMLINK+="cdrw3", ENV

{GENERATED}="1"

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_cd_rules

# program, probably run by the cd-aliases-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line

# and set the $GENERATED variable.

# TOSHIBA_CDDVDW_SDR5372V (pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:0)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV

{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{

GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

# TDK_CDRW321040B (pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:1)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:1", SYMLINK+="cdrom1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-1:1", SYMLINK+="cdrw1", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

# U3_Cruzer_Micro (pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:7:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:1)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="SanDisk_U3_Cruzer_Micro_0000181B3C61F8A9-0:1", SYMLINK+="cdrom4", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="SanDisk_U3_Cruzer_Micro_0000181B3C61F8A9-0:1", SYMLINK+="cdrw4", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

# U3_Cruzer_Micro (pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:7:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:1)

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:7:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:1", SYMLINK+="cdrom5", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:7:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:1", SYMLINK+="cdrw5", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

# TDK_CDRW321040B (pci-0000:00:1f.1)

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1", SYMLINK+="cdrom6", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1", SYMLINK+="cdrw6", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

# TOSHIBA_CD_DVDW_SDR5372V (pci-0000:00:1f.1)

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1", SYMLINK+="cdrom7", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1", SYMLINK+="cdrw7", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1", SYMLINK+="dvd7", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.1", SYMLINK+="dvdrw7", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

# Virtual_CD_070A (pci-0000:00:1d.3-usb-0:1:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:1)

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="WD_Virtual_CD_070A_575846304143394336313336-0:1", SYMLINK+="cdrom8", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

# Virtual_CD_070A (pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:6:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:1)

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="WD_Virtual_CD_070A_575847304139395738323530-0:1", SYMLINK+="cdrom9", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

```

[code:1:121f612c5e]

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.34-gentoo-r12

# Sun Aug 21 12:06:22 2011

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

# CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EARLY_RES=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="gcc-ata"

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TINY_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_SLOW_WORK=y

# CONFIG_SLOW_WORK_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBDAF=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_MEMTEST=y

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=5

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ANCIENT_MCE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_HWPOISON_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC_JUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_NEED_RELOCS=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_NVS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

# CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

CONFIG_PM_OPS=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_DMAR is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=y

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP is not set

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT_PROC_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64 is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

# CONFIG_BT_L2CAP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_SCO is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4 is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_BT_MRVL=m

CONFIG_BT_ATH3K=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

#

# CFG80211 needs to be enabled for MAC80211

#

#

# Some wireless drivers require a rate control algorithm

#

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BE2ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=y

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

# CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# You can enable one or both FireWire driver stacks.

#

#

# The newer stack is recommended.

#

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=y

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_BONDING=y

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=y

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

# CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MICREL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

# CONFIG_VORTEX is not set

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_NO_FLOW_CTRL is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_CLR_ICINTSTAT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_COMMON_ERR is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_KSZ884X_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=y

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC9420 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_KS8842 is not set

# CONFIG_KS8851_MLL is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

# CONFIG_ATL2 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_CNIC is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

CONFIG_FDDI=y

# CONFIG_DEFXX is not set

# CONFIG_SKFP is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOL2TP=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=m

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WALKERA0701 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WINBOND_CIR is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_FITPC2_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT87_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC7240_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_SCH311X_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697UG_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM860X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8925 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_AB3100_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=y

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

CONFIG_IR_CORE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=y

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=y

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMISE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS is not set

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

# CONFIG_USB_M5602 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV06XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GL860 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_BENQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_CONEX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_CPIA1 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ETOMS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_FINEPIX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_JEILINJ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MARS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MR97310A is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV519 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV534 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV534_9 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC207 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC7302 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC7311 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SN9C2028 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SN9C20X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXJ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA501 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA505 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA506 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA508 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA561 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ905 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ905C is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_STK014 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_STV0680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SUNPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_T613 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_TV8532 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_VC032X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ZC3XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HDPVR is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX231XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

CONFIG_USB_PWC_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SI4713 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SI4713 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SI470X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MR800 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TEA5764 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_SAA7706H is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_TEF6862 is not set

CONFIG_DAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=y

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

#Last edited by marc_zuckman on Thu Aug 25, 2011 2:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

Usual set of questions:

- ck-list-sessions

- 'udisks --mount'

----------

## marc_zuckman

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Usual set of questions:
> 
> - ck-list-sessions
> 
> - 'udisks --mount'

 

While these questions may be usual, they are foreign to me.  Thanks for the suggestions.  Unfortunately, I don't know how to interpret the results (except for the fact that something is obviously wrong when udisks reports "No such device."  I don't understand the underlying design and function of the consolekit/udev/udisks system.

fallon:~$ ck-list-sessions                                                          

Session2:                                                                           

        unix-user = '503'                                                           

        realname = 'Marc Zuckman'                                                   

        seat = 'Seat1'

        session-type = ''

        active = TRUE

        x11-display = ':0'

        x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

        display-device = ''

        remote-host-name = ''

        is-local = TRUE

        on-since = '2011-08-24T00:12:55.955598Z'

        login-session-id = ''

fallon:~$ udisks --mount /dev/sr0

Cannot find device with major:minor 11:0: No such device

fallon:~$ udisks --mount /dev/sr1

Cannot find device with major:minor 11:1: No such device

fallon:~$ ls -al /dev/sr?

brw-------  1 root root  11, 0 Aug 21 21:30 /dev/sr0

brw-------  1 root root  11, 1 Aug 21 21:30 /dev/sr1

brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 2 Aug 22 19:08 /dev/sr2

----------

## VoidMage

Well, the results show that only sr2 is considered a cdrom (and consolekit is probably working correctly), sr0 and sr1 seem to be results of too much playing with udev rules.

As you say you are going through libata migration, I'd say you're not done yet.

The first question now is 'lspci -k'.

----------

## marc_zuckman

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Well, the results show that only sr2 is considered a cdrom (and consolekit is probably working correctly), sr0 and sr1 seem to be results of too much playing with udev rules.
> 
> As you say you are going through libata migration, I'd say you're not done yet.
> 
> The first question now is 'lspci -k'.

 

The optical drives are connected to the ICH5 controller and are on one of the two controller channels.  I have a pair of ordinary ide hard drives on the other channel and they migrated from /dev/hda -> /dev/sdb and from /dev/hdb -> /dev/sdc.  (The optical drives were originally /dev/hdc and hdd, now sr0 and sr1).

With regard to kernel configuration, I was surprised to see this in .config and I'm not

sure if it does or does not have any implications:

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

IN direct response to your question:

```

fallon:~$ lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82875P/E7210 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82875P Processor to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82875P/E7210 Processor to PCI to CSA Bridge (rev 02)

00:06.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82875P/E7210 Processor to I/O Memory Interface (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82547EI Gigabit Ethernet Controller

        Kernel driver in use: e1000

03:02.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21140 [FasterNet] (rev 22)                                                                           

03:03.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c875 (rev 03)          

        Kernel driver in use: sym53c8xx                                             

03:04.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 02)                                                                                 

        Kernel driver in use: bttv                                                  

03:04.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 02)   

        Kernel driver in use: Bt87x                                                 

03:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)                                                                         

        Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci                                         

03:0c.0 RAID bus controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. IT/ITE8212 Dual channel ATA RAID controller (rev 11)

        Kernel driver in use: pata_it821x

```

Last edited by marc_zuckman on Thu Aug 25, 2011 2:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## VoidMage

Please, use code tags in your post it would make it easier to read.

Those config options are correct - you aren't using ide drivers, but have ata drivers for ide devices.

What were the exact changes you've made to udev rules ?

You could try removing 70-persistent-cd.rules and restarting udev - they would get regenerated then.

What does 'udevadm info -q all' print for those srX nodes ?

If the values printed are valid, does 'udevadm trigger --sysname-match=<sysname value printed by previous command>' help ?

----------

## marc_zuckman

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Please, use code tags in your post it would make it easier to read.
> 
> Those config options are correct - you aren't using ide drivers, but have ata drivers for ide devices.
> 
> What were the exact changes you've made to udev rules ?
> ...

 

```

fallon:~$ udevadm info -q all --path=/sys/block/sr0

P: /block/sr0

N: sr0

E: UDEV_LOG=3

E: DEVPATH=/block/sr0

E: MAJOR=11

E: MINOR=0

E: DEVNAME=sr0

E: DEVTYPE=disk

E: PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0

E: PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

E: PHYSDEVDRIVER=sr

E: SUBSYSTEM=block

fallon:~$ udevadm info -q all --path=/sys/block/sr1

P: /block/sr1

N: sr1

E: UDEV_LOG=3

E: DEVPATH=/block/sr1

E: MAJOR=11

E: MINOR=1

E: DEVNAME=sr1

E: DEVTYPE=disk

E: PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/host2/target2:0:1/2:0:1:0

E: PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

E: PHYSDEVDRIVER=sr

E: SUBSYSTEM=block

```

I did delete 70-persistent-cd.rules from /etc/udev/rules.d and restarted udev.  The file was not regenerated.  I examined /etc/conf.d/udev and changed the value of persistent_cd_disable  to 'yes' from 'no'.  The file was still not regenerated.

I was not certain which parameter specified in the udevadm output corresponded to the sysname, so I don't know if the udevadm trigger commands that I issued were

meaningful.  All of these commands simply returned the command line and I did not observe any change in  system behaviour.  I tried all of these ( I thought the N parameter in the udev database output probably corresponded to the sysname):

```

udevadm trigger --sysname-match=sr0

udevadm trigger --sysname-match=/dev/sr0

udevadm trigger --sysname-match=/block/sr0

```

Regarding the changes in 70-persistent-cd.rules that I have made, I have honestly

screwed around with those rules so many times that it's hard to present a coherent

view of all that has been tried.

By the way, I cannot express profusely enough how much I appreciate the time and effort that you have put into helping me with this.  Over the years of working with Gentoo and other distributions, I have sunk more than my fair share of time into working out one problem or another.  Somewhat unique to this particular problem is a profound lack of understanding as to how all of this actually works.  It makes it much harder to approach logically.

----------

## VoidMage

I'm beginning to suspect that it's something like a failed baselayout2 update.

What's written for the only working drive ?

What's your 'emerge --info' ?

What's the output of 'rc-status sysinit' ?

Did you set rc_device_tarball to YES ?

Also, try PHYSDEVPATH for syspath value (those actually look like the proper values for it (or at least much closer), even if they're not listed as such ).

----------

## marc_zuckman

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> I'm beginning to suspect that it's something like a failed baselayout2 update.
> 
> What's written for the only working drive ?
> 
> What's your 'emerge --info' ?
> ...

 

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r12gcc-ata i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12gcc-ata-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 25 Aug 2011 06:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.6.5-r3, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.1-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::<unknown repository>, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.4_p6::<unknown repository>, 1.5::<unknown repository>, 1.6.3::<unknown repository>, 1.7.9-r1::<unknown repository>, 1.8.5-r3::<unknown repository>, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.3.4, 4.4.5, 4.5.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo rsync://gentoo.seren.com/gentoo ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en ru"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages/gcc4pkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa apache2 bash-completion berkdb binfilter bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus doc dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread examples exif extrafilters fame flac font-server fontconfig fortran freetype gcj gdbm gif gimpprint gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer iconv imagemagick ipv6 java jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms mbox mjpeg mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mpeg mudflap musicbrainz mythtv ncurses nls no-htdocs nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ofx ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pcre perl pic png postgres pppd python qt qt3support qt4 quotes readline samba sasl scanner semantic-desktop session sql sse sse2 ssl svg swat sysfs tcl tcltk tcpd tiff tk truetype unicode usb vorbis webkit win32codecs wmf x86 xcomposite xine xorg xprint xulrunner xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m bt87x" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="access auth auth_host authz_host authz_owner authz_user authn_dbm authn_anon auth_digest alias file_cache charset-lite cache disk_cache mem_cache ext_filter deflate filter mime_magic cern_meta expires headers unique_id usertrack proxy proxy_connect proxy_ftp proxy_http info include cgi cgid dav dav_fs vhost_alias speling rewrite log_config logio env setenvif mime status autoindex asis negotiation dir imap actions userdir so" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en ru" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vga v4l vesa vmware" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

sysinit status:

```

Runlevel: sysinit

 dmesg                                                             [  started  ]

 udev                                                              [  started  ]

 devfs                                                             [  started  ]

 
```

The rc tarball is saved ONLY IF THAT IS DEFAULT BEHAVIOUR:

#rc_device_tarball="NO"

UDEVADM INFO using PHYSDEVPATH as path for sr0, sr1, /block/sr2 for pseudo cdrom

udevadm info -q all path=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0

(This corresponds to dvd burner sr0):

```

P: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0

E: UDEV_LOG=3

E: DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0

E: DEVTYPE=scsi_device

E: DRIVER=sr

E: PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

E: PHYSDEVDRIVER=sr

E: MODALIAS=scsi:t-0x05

E: SUBSYSTEM=scsi

```

udevadm info -q all --path=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/host2/target2:0:1/2:0:1:0   (corresponding to cd burner sr1)

```

P: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/host2/target2:0:1/2:0:1:0

E: UDEV_LOG=3

E: DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/host2/target2:0:1/2:0:1:0

E: DEVTYPE=scsi_device

E: DRIVER=sr

E: PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

E: PHYSDEVDRIVER=sr

E: MODALIAS=scsi:t-0x05

E: SUBSYSTEM=scsi

```

udevadm info -q all --path=/block/sr2 ( the psuedo cdrom present on portable usb hard drive)

```

P: /block/sr2

N: sr2

S: block/11:2

S: scd2

S: disk/by-id/scsi-1WD_Virtual_CD_070A_WXG0A99W8250

S: disk/by-label/WD\x20SmartWare

E: UDEV_LOG=3

E: DEVPATH=/block/sr2

E: MAJOR=11

E: MINOR=2

E: DEVNAME=/dev/sr2

E: DEVTYPE=disk

E: PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/host8/target8:0:0/8:0:0:1

E: PHYSDEVBUS=scsi

E: PHYSDEVDRIVER=sr

E: SUBSYSTEM=block

E: ID_CDROM=1

E: ID_CDROM_MRW=1

E: ID_CDROM_MRW_W=1

E: ID_CDROM_MEDIA=1

E: ID_CDROM_MEDIA_CD=1

E: ID_CDROM_MEDIA_TRACK_COUNT_DATA=1

E: ID_SCSI=1

E: ID_VENDOR=WD

E: ID_VENDOR_ENC=WD\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20

E: ID_MODEL=Virtual_CD_070A

E: ID_MODEL_ENC=Virtual\x20CD\x20070A\x20

E: ID_REVISION=1030

E: ID_TYPE=cd

E: ID_SERIAL=1WD_Virtual_CD_070A_WXG0A99W8250

E: ID_SERIAL_SHORT=WD_Virtual_CD_070A_WXG0A99W8250

E: ID_SCSI_SERIAL=WXG0A99W8250

E: ID_BUS=scsi

E: ID_FS_LABEL=WD_SmartWare

E: ID_FS_LABEL_ENC=WD\x20SmartWare

E: ID_FS_TYPE=udf

E: ID_FS_USAGE=filesystem

E: UDISKS_PRESENTATION_NOPOLICY=0

E: DEVLINKS=/dev/block/11:2 /dev/scd2 /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-1WD_Virtual_CD_070A_WXG0A99W8250 /dev/disk/by-label/WD\x20SmartWare

E: TAGS=:udev-acl:

```

----------

## VoidMage

Well, it's time for stabs in the dark:

as root (otherwise no meaningful info), run '/lib/udev/ata_id -x /dev/sr0' and check the output in your syslog.

Also, for me (I've got IDE devices only too) those syspaths look i.e. like this:

/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.1/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:0/block/sr0

so, check under /sys if the last part is really missing. If it's not, check info (and ata_id) on the longer path.

----------

## marc_zuckman

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Well, it's time for stabs in the dark:
> 
> as root (otherwise no meaningful info), run '/lib/udev/ata_id -x /dev/sr0' and check the output in your syslog.
> 
> Also, for me (I've got IDE devices only too) those syspaths look i.e. like this:
> ...

 

I executed /lib/udev/ata_id -x /dev/sr0 with this output, which appeared reasonable:

```

ID_ATA=1

ID_TYPE=cd

ID_BUS=ata

ID_MODEL=TOSHIBA_CD_DVDW_SDR5372V

ID_MODEL_ENC=TOSHIBA\x20CD\x2fDVDW\x20SDR5372V\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20

ID_REVISION=TU11

ID_SERIAL=TOSHIBA_CD_DVDW_SDR5372V_454I307174

ID_SERIAL_SHORT=454I307174

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PM=1

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PM_ENABLED=1

```

In view of the fact that the cause of this was non-obvious, I elected to compile a more recent kernel, gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r3.  With no other changes, the functional problems vanished.  K3b now sees optical drives and they are recognized and mounted by kde 4.7

This suggests to me that there may be some version incompatibilities between udev and the kernel.  When I emerged udev, it checked the installed kernel version and proclaimed that it was compatible; perhaps that conclusion was in error.  I temper my

remarks with perhaps because, with kernels currently taking me 30 minutes or more to configure, it's hard for me to be certain that I did not modify some kernel feature from one version to the next.

In view of the effort required to fix this, I would prefer to come to a certain conclusion as to its cause so others can be spared the pain.  Unfortunately, I'm not going to figure it out without help (AND, as I have previously stated, I am most grateful for the help I have already received).

----------

## Gregoire

I don't know if I should start another thread or continue this one as it seems I got a similar problem with udev (at least it don't write the persistent cd rules).

```

udevadm test /sys/block/sr0 

run_command: calling: test

adm_test: version 182

This program is for debugging only, it does not run any program,

specified by a RUN key. It may show incorrect results, because

some values may be different, or not available at a simulation run.

builtin_kmod_init: load module index

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/10-dm.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/run/udev/rules.d/10-root-link.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/10-virtualbox.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/11-dm-lvm.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/13-dm-disk.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/40-gentoo.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/41-libsane.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/42-usb-hid-pm.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-cdrom_id.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-alsa.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-input.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-serial.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage-tape.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-v4l.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/61-accelerometer.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/69-dm-lvm-metad.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/70-udev-acl.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/75-cd-aliases-generator.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/75-net-description.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/75-probe_mtd.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/75-tty-description.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/78-sound-card.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/80-drivers.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules' as rules file

add_rule: IMPORT found builtin 'pci-db %p', replacing /lib/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules:6

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/90-alsa-restore.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-dm-notify.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-udev-late.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/99-fuse.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/99-g15daemon.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/99-ntfs3g.rules' as rules file

udev_rules_new: rules use 71136 bytes tokens (5928 * 12 bytes), 15425 bytes buffer

udev_rules_new: temporary index used 25960 bytes (1298 * 20 bytes)

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x117e680 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata6/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0/block/sr0'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x1185f90 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata6/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0/block/sr0'

udev_device_read_db: device 0x1185f90 filled with db file data

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x11806a0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata6/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0'

udev_rules_apply_to_event: GROUP 6 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:67

udev_rules_apply_to_event: GROUP 19 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:73

udev_rules_apply_to_event: IMPORT 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-cdrom_id.rules:16

udev_event_spawn: starting 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_CD=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_CD_R=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_CD_RW=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_DVD=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_DVD_R=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_DVD_RW=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_DVD_RAM=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_R=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_RW=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_R_DL=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_MRW=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_MRW_W=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_MEDIA=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_MEDIA_DVD_R=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_MEDIA_STATE=blank'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_MEDIA_SESSION_NEXT=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_MEDIA_SESSION_COUNT=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_MEDIA_TRACK_COUNT=1'

spawn_wait: 'cdrom_id --lock-media /dev/sr0' [1837] exit with return code 0

udev_rules_apply_to_event: LINK 'cdrom' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-cdrom_id.rules:18

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x11876d0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata6/host5/target5:0:0'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x1187cd0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata6/host5'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x11882c0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata6'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x1188800 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x1188dd0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00'

udev_rules_apply_to_event: IMPORT 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:34

udev_event_spawn: starting 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_ATA=1'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_TYPE=cd'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_BUS=ata'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_MODEL=TSSTcorp_CDDVDW_SH-S223F'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_MODEL_ENC=TSSTcorp\x20CDDVDW\x20SH-S223F\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_REVISION=SB03'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_SERIAL=TSSTcorp_CDDVDW_SH-S223F'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_ATA_SATA=1'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_ATA_SATA_SIGNAL_RATE_GEN1=1'

spawn_wait: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0' [1842] exit with return code 0

udev_rules_apply_to_event: LINK 'disk/by-id/ata-TSSTcorp_CDDVDW_SH-S223F' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:44

udev_rules_apply_to_event: IMPORT builtin 'path_id' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:57

udev_rules_apply_to_event: IMPORT builtin 'path_id' returned non-zero

udev_rules_apply_to_event: RUN 'udev-acl --action=$env{ACTION} --device=$env{DEVNAME}' /lib/udev/rules.d/70-udev-acl.rules:74

udev_rules_apply_to_event: PROGRAM 'write_cd_rules' /lib/udev/rules.d/75-cd-aliases-generator.rules:7

udev_event_spawn: starting 'write_cd_rules'

spawn_read: 'write_cd_rules'(err) '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata6/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0/block/sr0 not supported by path_id. by-id may work.'

spawn_wait: 'write_cd_rules' [1843] exit with return code 1

udev_node_add: handling device node '/dev/sr0', devnum=b11:0, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=19

node_fixup: preserve permissions /dev/sr0, 060660, uid=0, gid=19

node_symlink: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/block/11:0' to '../sr0'

link_find_prioritized: found 'b11:0' claiming '/run/udev/links/cdrom'

link_update: creating link '/dev/cdrom' to '/dev/sr0'

node_symlink: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/cdrom' to 'sr0'

link_find_prioritized: found 'b11:0' claiming '/run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fata-TSSTcorp_CDDVDW_SH-S223F'

link_update: creating link '/dev/disk/by-id/ata-TSSTcorp_CDDVDW_SH-S223F' to '/dev/sr0'

node_symlink: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-id/ata-TSSTcorp_CDDVDW_SH-S223F' to '../../sr0'

udev_device_update_db: created db file '/run/udev/data/b11:0' for '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata6/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0/block/sr0'

ACTION=add

DEVLINKS=/dev/cdrom /dev/disk/by-id/ata-TSSTcorp_CDDVDW_SH-S223F

DEVNAME=/dev/sr0

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata6/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0/block/sr0

DEVTYPE=disk

ID_ATA=1

ID_ATA_SATA=1

ID_ATA_SATA_SIGNAL_RATE_GEN1=1

ID_BUS=ata

ID_CDROM=1

ID_CDROM_CD=1

ID_CDROM_CD_R=1

ID_CDROM_CD_RW=1

ID_CDROM_DVD=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_R=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_RW=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_R_DL=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_R=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_RAM=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_RW=1

ID_CDROM_MEDIA=1

ID_CDROM_MEDIA_DVD_R=1

ID_CDROM_MEDIA_SESSION_COUNT=1

ID_CDROM_MEDIA_SESSION_NEXT=1

ID_CDROM_MEDIA_STATE=blank

ID_CDROM_MEDIA_TRACK_COUNT=1

ID_CDROM_MRW=1

ID_CDROM_MRW_W=1

ID_MODEL=TSSTcorp_CDDVDW_SH-S223F

ID_MODEL_ENC=TSSTcorp\x20CDDVDW\x20SH-S223F\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20

ID_REVISION=SB03

ID_SERIAL=TSSTcorp_CDDVDW_SH-S223F

ID_TYPE=cd

LVM_SBIN_PATH=/sbin

MAJOR=11

MINOR=0

SUBSYSTEM=block

TAGS=:udev-acl:

UDEV_LOG=6

UDISKS_PRESENTATION_NOPOLICY=0

USEC_INITIALIZED=5933963

run: 'udev-acl --action=add --device=/dev/sr0'

builtin_kmod_exit: unload module index

```

```

ls -al /dev/sr* /dev/cd* /dev/dvd*

ls: cannot access /dev/dvd*: No such file or directory

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      3 Jun 24 19:12 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Jun 24 19:12 /dev/sr0

```

So my device if more or less found right, the problem really show when I try to mount a DVD, most of the time it's fine, but sometimes, it's freeze at mount and I have one process of udev which take 100% of one core of my CPU and the drive spin at full which force me to reboot the computer...

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.2.0_alpha112 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.4.3-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.3-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3770K_CPU_@_3.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 24 Jun 2012 07:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p29

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.5, 1.12.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo local dang-maintainer wirelay sunrise

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @FSF-APPROVED @OSI-APPROVED PUEL @EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="en_GB.utf8"

LC_ALL="en_GB.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/maintainer /var/lib/layman/wirelay /var/lib/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.ch.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 aac aacs acl acpi additions aim alsa amd64 amr animation-rtl ass audiofile bash-completion bluray bs2b cairo caps cdda cddb cdio cdr chm crypt css ctype cups curl curlwrappers cxx dhcp dhcpcd dirac djbfft djvu dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvi dvipdfm emerald enca encode exif extensions extra faac faad fam fame fat fbcon ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac fltk fluidsynth fontconfig fortran fpx ftp fts3 g15 games gd gdal gdbm geos gif gimp glamor glibc-omitfp glitz glut gnutls gopher gpg gpm grammar graphics graphviz gs gtk gtk2 guile hardcoded-tables hddtemp humanities hwdb iconv icq id3 id3tag idn ieee1394 imagemagick imlib irc ithreads jabber java java6 javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kig-scripting kpathsea lame laptop latex latex3 lcd lcms libedit libnotify libsamplerate libtommath lm_sensors logrotate lzo mad matroska mbox md5sum midi mime mjpeg mmx mmxext mng mod modplug modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib musepack music mysql ncurses neXt netpbm network networking nfs nls nntp nptl nsplugin odk offensive ogdi ogg ole omega openexr opengl openmp openssl otr pcre pdf player plotutils png pnm posix pstricks publishers python3 quicktime rar readline realmedia recode regex reiser4 reiserfs rss rtc rtmp rtsp sasl schroedinger science sdl shout smime sna sndfile soundtouch sox speex spell sqlite srt sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 stream subtitles svg t1lib tcl tcltk tcpd theora thesaurus threads threadsafe tiff tk tomsfastmath tools transcode truetype twolame uk_bleb uk_rt unicode usb userlocales uudeview v4l2 vaapi vamp vcd vde vdpau vdr vim vim-pager vim-syntax vlm vorbis vpx wavpack webkit wma wmf x264 xanim xattr xcb xcomposite xetex xfs xml xmlrpc xorg xpm xps xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias apache2_modules_proxy apache2_modules_proxy_ajp apache2_modules_proxy_balancer apache2_modules_proxy_connect apache2_modules_proxy_ftp apache2_modules_proxy_http auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="canon" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="g15" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

```

udevadm info -q all --path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata6/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0/block/sr0

P: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata6/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0/block/sr0

N: sr0

L: -100

S: cdrom

S: disk/by-id/ata-TSSTcorp_CDDVDW_SH-S223F

E: DEVLINKS=/dev/cdrom /dev/disk/by-id/ata-TSSTcorp_CDDVDW_SH-S223F

E: DEVNAME=/dev/sr0

E: DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata6/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0/block/sr0

E: DEVTYPE=disk

E: ID_ATA=1

E: ID_ATA_SATA=1

E: ID_ATA_SATA_SIGNAL_RATE_GEN1=1

E: ID_BUS=ata

E: ID_CDROM=1

E: ID_CDROM_CD=1

E: ID_CDROM_CD_R=1

E: ID_CDROM_CD_RW=1

E: ID_CDROM_DVD=1

E: ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_R=1

E: ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_RW=1

E: ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_R_DL=1

E: ID_CDROM_DVD_R=1

E: ID_CDROM_DVD_RAM=1

E: ID_CDROM_DVD_RW=1

E: ID_CDROM_MEDIA=1

E: ID_CDROM_MEDIA_DVD_R=1

E: ID_CDROM_MEDIA_SESSION_COUNT=1

E: ID_CDROM_MEDIA_SESSION_NEXT=1

E: ID_CDROM_MEDIA_STATE=blank

E: ID_CDROM_MEDIA_TRACK_COUNT=1

E: ID_CDROM_MRW=1

E: ID_CDROM_MRW_W=1

E: ID_MODEL=TSSTcorp_CDDVDW_SH-S223F

E: ID_MODEL_ENC=TSSTcorp\x20CDDVDW\x20SH-S223F\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20

E: ID_REVISION=SB03

E: ID_SERIAL=TSSTcorp_CDDVDW_SH-S223F

E: ID_TYPE=cd

E: LVM_SBIN_PATH=/sbin

E: MAJOR=11

E: MINOR=0

E: SUBSYSTEM=block

E: TAGS=:udev-acl:

E: UDISKS_PRESENTATION_NOPOLICY=0

E: USEC_INITIALIZED=5933963

```

I tried the :

```

udevadm trigger --sysname-match=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/ata6/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0/block/sr0

```

which don't seems to do alot.

```

lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0150

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0162

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1e31

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1e3a

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1e2d

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1898

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 (rev c4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1e26

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Z77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1e44

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1e02

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 1e22

02:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

03:01.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

03:04.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

03:05.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

03:06.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

03:07.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

03:08.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

03:09.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

04:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0612

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

05:00.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge (rev 01)

07:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 0612

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 96b1

        Kernel driver in use: tg3

09:00.0 USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. Device 7052

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 7052

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

0a:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 96b1

        Kernel driver in use: tg3

```

ck-list-sessions returns nothing here, and

```

udisks --mount /dev/sr0

Cannot find device with major:minor 11:0: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

```

Any idea ?

----------

## wlchase

FWIW, I am in the same boat, Gregoire!

Bill

----------

## wlchase

OK, it's working! 

What did it for me was clearing 

```
CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2
```

Rebooted and all was good! 

HTH!

Bill

----------

## depontius

I've fallen victim to the same problem "recently", and only discovered it this morning.  Just to check:

```
grep CONFIG_SYSFS .config

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS=y
```

So I've already got the "bad" stuff turned off.

In addition, this morning I tried manually symlinking "/dev/dvd -> /dev/sr0" and my dvd still didn't work.  Multiple people seem to be having this problem, but it doesn't appear to be universal, or I'd expect a whole lot more noise.  I just looked, and both udev and openrc have been updated recently, but looking at the listings doesn't seem to suggest anything about my particular problem.

----------

## VoidMage

depontius, most likely it's not the same problem, just the same single symptom.

So, do describe your problem in detail (and perhaps try that 'udevadm test /sys/block/sr0' line and/or 'udisks --mount' (or its udisks2 equivalent)).

----------

## depontius

I'm willing to accept that this may not be the same exact problem.  At the moment I'm concerned with 4 systems at home.  To be honest, I don't know exactly when the problem surfaced, because I don't actually use the optical drives that often.  All 4 systems were brought up to date this past Sunday, and all 4 systems have the same symptom - no /dev/dvd, /dev/dvdrw, /dev/cdrom, /dev/cdrw devices.

To answer your question:

```
# udevadm test /sys/blocks/sr0

run_command: calling: test

udevadm_test: version 171

This program is for debugging only, it does not run any program,

specified by a RUN key. It may show incorrect results, because

some values may be different, or not available at a simulation run.

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/10-dm.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/run/udev/rules.d/10-root-link.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/11-dm-lvm.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/13-dm-disk.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/30-kernel-compat.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/40-gentoo.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/41-libsane.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/42-qemu-usb.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/50-firmware.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/55-Argyll.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/55-hpmud.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/56-hpmud_add_printer.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/56-hpmud_support.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-cdrom_id.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-alsa.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-input.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-serial.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage-tape.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-v4l.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/70-infrared.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/70-udev-acl.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/75-net-description.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/75-probe_mtd.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/75-tty-description.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/78-sound-card.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/80-drivers.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_1000.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_1005_series.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_1018.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_1020.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_p1005.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_p1006.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_p1007.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_p1008.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_p1505.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_professional_p1102.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_professional_p1102w.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/86-hpmud-hp_laserjet_professional_p1566.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/86-hpmud_plugin.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/90-alsa-restore.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-dm-notify.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-keyboard-force-release.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-keymap.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-udev-late.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-battery-recall-dell.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-battery-recall-fujitsu.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-battery-recall-gateway.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-battery-recall-ibm.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-battery-recall-lenovo.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-battery-recall-toshiba.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-csr.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-hid.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-wup.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/99-fuse.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/99-nvidia.rules' as rules file

udev_rules_new: rules use 90588 bytes tokens (7549 * 12 bytes), 26661 bytes buffer

udev_rules_new: temporary index used 35580 bytes (1779 * 20 bytes)

unable to open device '/sys/blocks/sr0'
```

Looking at that last message :

```
# ls /sys/block/

loop0  loop2  loop4  loop6  ram0  ram10  ram12  ram14  ram2  ram4  ram6  ram8  sda  sr0

loop1  loop3  loop5  loop7  ram1  ram11  ram13  ram15  ram3  ram5  ram7  ram9  sdb
```

The error message references '/sys/blocks/sr0', but it looks to me as if it's really '/sys/block/sr0' - note the plural "blocks" vs "block" in there.

Beyond that, my "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules" has :

```
# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules 

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_cd_rules

# program, run by the cd-aliases-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and set the $GENERATED variable.

# DVD-RW_DVR-212D (pci-0000:00:08.0-scsi-0:0:0:0)

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:08.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:08.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:08.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:08.0-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"
```

So far I haven't been able to find that "pci-0000..." identifier under /dev, though the numeric part appears under "/sys/bus/devices/pci".  I believe I've seen it before, but can't find it now.  Running "ls -lR /dev | grep pci" shows only one irrelevant symlink.

----------

## VoidMage

OK, that was a copy-pasto - it was indeed '/sys/block/sr0'.

As for 'pci-0000:00:08.0-scsi-0:0:0:0', that indeed is only under /sys.

Though if sr0 exists under /sys/block/, it would suggest the device gets created properly (check if it's under /dev).

This would mean we probably should move onto udisks part of the problem.

----------

## depontius

```
udevadm test /sys/block/sr0/

run_command: calling: test

udevadm_test: version 171

This program is for debugging only, it does not run any program,

specified by a RUN key. It may show incorrect results, because

some values may be different, or not available at a simulation run.

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/10-dm.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/run/udev/rules.d/10-root-link.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/11-dm-lvm.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/13-dm-disk.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/30-kernel-compat.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/40-gentoo.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/42-qemu-usb.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/50-firmware.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/55-Argyll.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/55-hpmud.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/56-hpmud_add_printer.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/56-hpmud_support.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-cdrom_id.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-alsa.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-input.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-serial.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage-tape.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-v4l.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/70-libgphoto2.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/70-udev-acl.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/75-net-description.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/75-probe_mtd.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/75-tty-description.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/78-sound-card.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/80-drivers.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/80-udisks.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/86-hpmud_plugin.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/90-alsa-restore.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-dm-notify.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-keyboard-force-release.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-keymap.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-udev-late.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-battery-recall-dell.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-battery-recall-fujitsu.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-battery-recall-gateway.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-battery-recall-ibm.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-battery-recall-lenovo.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-battery-recall-toshiba.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-csr.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-hid.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/95-upower-wup.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/99-fuse.rules' as rules file

parse_file: reading '/lib/udev/rules.d/99-systemd.rules' as rules file

udev_rules_new: rules use 110400 bytes tokens (9200 * 12 bytes), 23631 bytes buffer

udev_rules_new: temporary index used 38400 bytes (1920 * 20 bytes)

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x620170 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/ata7/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/block/sr0'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x62bfc0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/ata7/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/block/sr0'

udev_device_read_db: device 0x62bfc0 filled with db file data

udev_rules_apply_to_event: GROUP 6 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:68

udev_rules_apply_to_event: GROUP 19 /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:74

udev_rules_apply_to_event: LINK 'scd0' /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules:74

udev_rules_apply_to_event: IMPORT 'cdrom_id /dev/sr0' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-cdrom_id.rules:12

udev_event_spawn: starting 'cdrom_id /dev/sr0'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_CD=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_CD_R=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_CD_RW=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_DVD=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_DVD_R=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_DVD_RW=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_R=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_RW=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_R_DL=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_MRW=1'

spawn_read: 'cdrom_id /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_CDROM_MRW_W=1'

spawn_wait: 'cdrom_id /dev/sr0' [4647] exit with return code 0

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x62ecb0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/ata7/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x62f020 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/ata7/host6/target6:0:0'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x62f380 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/ata7/host6'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x620350 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/ata7'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x6205f0 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1'

udev_device_new_from_syspath: device 0x620920 has devpath '/devices/pci0000:00'

udev_rules_apply_to_event: IMPORT 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:30

udev_event_spawn: starting 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_ATA=1'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_TYPE=cd'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_BUS=ata'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_MODEL=PIONEER_DVD-RW_DVR-111D'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_MODEL_ENC=PIONEER\x20DVD-RW\x20\x20DVR-111D\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_REVISION=1.29'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_SERIAL=PIONEER_DVD-RW_DVR-111D'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PM=1'

spawn_read: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0'(out) 'ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PM_ENABLED=1'

spawn_wait: 'ata_id --export /dev/sr0' [4648] exit with return code 0

udev_rules_apply_to_event: LINK 'disk/by-id/ata-PIONEER_DVD-RW_DVR-111D' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:40

udev_rules_apply_to_event: IMPORT 'path_id /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/ata7/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/block/sr0' /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules:57

udev_event_spawn: starting 'path_id /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/ata7/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/block/sr0'

spawn_wait: 'path_id /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/ata7/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/block/sr0' [4649] exit with return code 1

udev_rules_apply_to_event: RUN 'udev-acl --action=$env{ACTION} --device=$env{DEVNAME}' /lib/udev/rules.d/70-udev-acl.rules:74

udev_event_execute_rules: no node name set, will use kernel supplied name 'sr0'

udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/sr0', devnum=11:0, mode=0660, uid=0, gid=19

udev_node_mknod: preserve file '/dev/sr0', because it has correct dev_t

udev_node_mknod: preserve permissions /dev/sr0, 060660, uid=0, gid=19

node_symlink: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/block/11:0' to '../sr0'

link_find_prioritized: found 'b11:0' claiming '/run/udev/links/scd0'

link_update: creating link '/dev/scd0' to '/dev/sr0'

node_symlink: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/scd0' to 'sr0'

link_find_prioritized: found 'b11:0' claiming '/run/udev/links/disk\x2fby-id\x2fata-PIONEER_DVD-RW_DVR-111D'

link_update: creating link '/dev/disk/by-id/ata-PIONEER_DVD-RW_DVR-111D' to '/dev/sr0'

node_symlink: preserve already existing symlink '/dev/disk/by-id/ata-PIONEER_DVD-RW_DVR-111D' to '../../sr0'

udev_device_update_db: created db file '/run/udev/data/b11:0' for '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/ata7/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/block/sr0'

UDEV_LOG=6

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/ata7/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/block/sr0

MAJOR=11

MINOR=0

DEVNAME=/dev/sr0

DEVTYPE=disk

ACTION=add

SUBSYSTEM=block

DEVLINKS=/dev/scd0 /dev/disk/by-id/ata-PIONEER_DVD-RW_DVR-111D

ID_CDROM=1

ID_CDROM_CD=1

ID_CDROM_CD_R=1

ID_CDROM_CD_RW=1

ID_CDROM_DVD=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_R=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_RW=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_R=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_RW=1

ID_CDROM_DVD_PLUS_R_DL=1

ID_CDROM_MRW=1

ID_CDROM_MRW_W=1

ID_ATA=1

ID_TYPE=cd

ID_BUS=ata

ID_MODEL=PIONEER_DVD-RW_DVR-111D

ID_MODEL_ENC=PIONEER\x20DVD-RW\x20\x20DVR-111D\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20\x20

ID_REVISION=1.29

ID_SERIAL=PIONEER_DVD-RW_DVR-111D

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PM=1

ID_ATA_FEATURE_SET_PM_ENABLED=1

TAGS=:udev-acl:systemd:

UDISKS_PRESENTATION_NOPOLICY=0

run: 'udev-acl --action=add --device=/dev/sr0'
```

Also :

```
ls -l /dev/sr0

brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Dec 11 18:24 /dev/sr0
```

And :

```
udisks --mount /dev/sr0

Mount failed: Error mounting: mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0

udisks --show-info /dev/sr0

Showing information for /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sr0

  native-path:                 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.1/ata7/host6/target6:0:0/6:0:0:0/block/sr0

  device:                      11:0

  device-file:                 /dev/sr0

    presentation:              /dev/sr0

    by-id:                     /dev/disk/by-id/ata-PIONEER_DVD-RW_DVR-111D

  detected at:                 Tue 11 Dec 2012 06:27:44 PM EST

  system internal:             0

  removable:                   1

  has media:                   0

    detects change:            1

    detection by polling:      1

    detection inhibitable:     1

    detection inhibited:       0

  is read only:                0

  is mounted:                  0

  mount paths:             

  mounted by uid:              0

  presentation hide:           0

  presentation nopolicy:       0

  presentation name:           

  presentation icon:           

  automount hint:              

  size:                        0

  block size:                  0

  job underway:                no

  usage:                       

  type:                        

  version:                     

  uuid:                        

  label:                       

  drive:

    vendor:                    PIONEER

    model:                     PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-111D

    revision:                  1.29

    serial:                    

    WWN:                       

    detachable:                0

    can spindown:              0

    rotational media:          Yes, unknown rate

    write-cache:               unknown

    ejectable:                 1

    adapter:                   Unknown

    ports:

    similar devices:

    media:                     

      compat:                  optical_cd optical_cd_r optical_cd_rw optical_dvd optical_dvd_plus_r optical_dvd_plus_r_dl optical_dvd_plus_rw optical_dvd_r optical_dvd_rw optical_mrw optical_mrw_w

    interface:                 scsi

    if speed:                  (unknown)

    ATA SMART:                 not available
```

Not sure where to head next...

Incidentally, this is a different system than the one in my first post.  That's why pci ids, etc are different.  But as mentioned, all up-to-date systems in the house have this same problem - no /dev/dvd et al.

----------

## VoidMage

Well, how is udisks to mount anything in the drive, when the drive's empty ?

Put something mountable inside and post that output.

----------

## depontius

OK :

```
# udisks --mount /dev/sr0

Mounted /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sr0 at /media/disk
```

But my /dev/dvd link is still missing, along with its brethren.  They've been there for years, and things like MythTV and VLC have come to expect them, and now they're gone.  I've been under the impression that udev creates those links, and it's basically controlled by "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules".

Along this line, I was also able to :

```
# mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom

mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
```

Which is only sensible, but it makes me wonder why MythTV couldn't play a dvd after I made the symlinks by hand... perhaps because it was already running, and they were missing when it started.

But I still think it comes back to :

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_cd_rules

# program, run by the cd-aliases-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and set the $GENERATED variable.

# DVD-RW_DVR-111D (pci-0000:00:14.1-scsi-0:0:0:0)

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:14.1-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:14.1-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:14.1-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:14.1-scsi-0:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"
```

And the fact that there is no path "pci-0000:00:14.1-scsi-0:0:0:0" that I can find, under either /dev or /sys.  I can obviously parse that out and make/find a path like that, but that thing in quotes just doesn't exist anywhere.

EDIT - 

I notice that at the top of my udev file it talks about write_cd_rules and cd-aliases-generator.rules.  The latter is really 75-cd-aliases-generator.rules, and in the udevadm example I gave you above, wasn't run.  I saved aside my 70-persistent-cd-... file and rebooted, still no /dev/dvd, nor has any persistent cd rule been rewritten.  I also reran udevadm as above, and this time it lists 75-cd-aliases-generator.rules, though it doesn't appear to have done anything, or been run, or some such.  It still looks to me as if there's something up with udev.

----------

## VoidMage

:sigh: Just as I said in the other thread, those links simply aren't created any more, so everything seems to work just as it is supposed to.

----------

## depontius

I hadn't seen that other thread.

It wasn't broken.

Why have they chosen to break practically every piece of userspace that uses the optical drive, and assumes the old names?  I thought Linus was well known for rubbing peoples' noses in the s@#$ and saying NO! when they broke userspace.  I know this isn't kernel, but udev is on that thin line.

I know this isn't your fault, you're just the messenger.  But don't you agree that it's needless stupidity?

If I started using systemd, would it create those symlinks for me?  If so, Lennart deserves the lump of coal in his stocking.

Again, it wasn't broken.

----------

## VoidMage

Actually, external drives on usb, so no, I do see the point of removal - just like in the case of booting, the order is simply not predictable, so such names end up being not so useful.

----------

## depontius

But in this particular case, it's not a removable drive.  The udev rules are pointing to something that's screwed into the machine, not something usb-attached.  Plus they're also pointing directly to the drive itself, not to some odd /dev/sdX order, so it's not vulnerable to sr0/sr1/sr2...

And it's broken a LOT of software/configuration.  Plus now if I have 2 choices - either make the symlinks myself, which I am, and which is nowhere near as smart as udev was, or reconfigure the software to look for /dev/sr0.  In either case I'm now vulnerable to the enumeration errors you mention, which I wasn't before.

----------

## Gusar

/etc/udev/rules.d/80-cdrom.conf

```
SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", KERNEL=="sr0", SYMLINK+="cdrom dvd"
```

If you need something more sophisticated than "sr0" to identify the drive, there's documentation around on writing udev rules.

----------

## der bastler

Well, my solution for /etc/udev/rules.d/80-cdrom.rules was something like this:

```
SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="sr0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", GROUP="cdrom"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="sr0", SYMLINK+="dvd", GROUP="cdrom"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="sr0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", GROUP="cdrom"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="sr0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", GROUP="cdrom"
```

And I could activate it with 

```
/sbin/udevadm test /sys/block/sr0/
```

(besides this is a good idea to check if the rules are applied)

----------

